# Hypnobirthing vs. Hypnobabies



## pinuchkin (Nov 3, 2005)

I've seen a couple of comments here & there about there being significant differences between these two methods. My mw told me yesterday she really wants me to consider doing a hypno-whatzit course for CBE toward my VBAC to help me through the mental/emotional hurdles & blocks to come. Any advice/opinions on which to look for?


----------



## Carrissa (Jul 21, 2006)

I went on this topic and I was going to post the exact same question with an added caveat - I wanted to know if anyone has experience with either method and how well it worked for them. I'm due Dec. 2 and also planning a VBAC. I got the Hypnobirth book by Mongan with the CD in the back at Barnes and Noble and started reading it last night. It is FASCINATING in my opinion. She discusses in great detail about the Law of Attraction and basically how your body has no physical reason for having pain during labor. It's all about how your mind has perceived it all these years and therefore, what you expect, you get!! She discusses how to break away from these preconceived notions so that you can go into the new birth feeling ready, prepared and that your body is not supposed to be in pain. She also gives an excellent scientific explanation as to why your body feels pain when you feel fear and how this affects your body's ability to have your cervix dilate and the contractions your uterus goes through. Everyone I have spoken to who has used either method has said it really worked for them and greatly reduced and some completely eliminated their pain. The studies I have read also hold that not one woman in the study who used the method asked for pain relievers.

As far as hypnobabies, I am getting their home study course (hopefully today in the mail). It is quite expensive so I asked around on my mom's groups and one lady volunteered to let me borrow them and then return. YEAH!

I am interested to hear what others have to say on this topic!! Thanks so much!

Carrissa
dd's 02/14/91, 08/29/04 edd 12/2/06


----------



## pinuchkin (Nov 3, 2005)

I bought the Hypnobabies home course with DD, but I don't think I took it seriously enough or used it enough. I also didn't use it with any birth partner, so in labor it was just me and my iPod, and I had too much trouble getting myself into the zone early on & gave up. I loved it for general relaxation while pregnant, though, so I think that it has potential for me again now. I especially need to do the Fear Release stuff.


----------



## mom2emerson (Mar 23, 2005)

My understanding (and I could be wrong!) is that Hypnobirthing (the Mongan method) is the original technique. Hypnobabies was developed after and as a sort of knockoff. Hynobabies was designed as a "do it yourself course", whereas Hypnobirthing has courses with certified instructors, etc.

I took Hypnobirthing and loved it. Amazing experience for both myself and my husband, not to mention our baby!!!!


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

I took the hypnobirthing course as a weekend course with certified instructors. I was not all that impressed with the instructors, to be honest, but DH and I really gave it our best shot. I have to say I did not have the zenned-out, painless birth like they showed in the videos. I was very relaxed at a far later stage of labor than is apparently typical. When I came in to the birth center they did not seem to believe I was in labor because I was "too calm" or something like that, even when having contractions. They were planning to check my cervix and then send me back home to labor some more there but then I turned out to be at 5, almost 6 cm. However even though I was very relaxed, not afraid, etc. over the next few hours as I continued to contract and dilate I have to say it did become very painful. In retrospect I think I could have stayed more relaxed at home and I'm planning to have a homebirth next time around, but I also can't say I would totally blame the birth center surroundings for the fact that hypnobirthing was not totally "successful" for me. In fact several of the videos shown in the class I took portrayed hospital hypnobirths, so it was definitely implied that if you just mastered the technique you would be successful in any setting.

All that said -- I don't regret learning the techniques, but I do wish I had also learned about other techniques for _coping_ with pain, besides the sole technique of simply believing there won't be any. The instructors we had discouraged parents from reading any other books or taking any other clases regarding childbirth preparation--they said basically reading such things would predispose you to believing you would have pain and would interfere with your ability to successfully practice hypnobirthing. In retrospect, I have read quite a bit of Ina May Gaskin's approach to birth and really wish I had known some of that beforehand. I saw her speak last year and remember her talking about the power of distraction, among other things, like having the birth partner make jokes and use humor/laughter to ease the pain. I thought that was a GREAT approach. With my son's labor/birth I was so incredibly focused on what was going on with my body, trying to relax, etc., and it was all so very SERIOUS! Next time I plan to have some comedy videos on hand to pass the time and keep the mood light. I honestly think that would have helped more than the hypnobirthing did.


----------



## gemasita (Jul 1, 2005)

Hypnobabies is not exactly a knock-off. Kerry Tushhoff, the founder, used to be a Bradley and Hypnobirthing instructor. She created some materials of her own because she feltl like Hypnobirthing was missing some key tools for its students. She ended up having to part ways with Hypnobirthing and continued to develop her course based on the work of Gerald Klein's Painless Childbirth Hypnosis for Childbirth program.

I do feel like Hypnobabies provides TONS of materials and tools to its students and is VERY thorough! There are two different ways to "get into" deep hypnosis and then deepening cues. I don't think that Hypnobirthing has a way to enter hypnosis the same way. I worked with some clients who did Hypnobirthing and I asked them a lot of questions about the scripts they were working with and practice schedule they were given and they didn't seem to have scripts or a practice schedule. Granted, different people teach Hypnobirthing in different ways so maybe this was just the style of the teacher. All Hypnobabies instructors teach the exact same class so you always know that you are being taught what the founder, Kerry, has specified.

With Hypnobabies, you have scripts on CD's that you work with each week for 5 weeks, you have a script for the birth partner and birth day and even a track for pushing. I love the thoroughness and Hypnobabies uses true medical hypnosis, the kind that people have surgery with, and it also a complete childbirth education program, not just a hypnosis class.


----------



## newtonscricket (Jun 15, 2005)

[Hi Jamie!]

I think I must've taken the same class as *wednesday*! Hi fellow North Carolinian! Was your class in Raleigh? I also took a weekend course with my husband and was not terribly impressed with the instructors (esp. as neither had ever given birth)

However, I did find "Hypnobirthing" helped me have a great third birth, and the first two were pretty good (normal, vaginal, unmedicated, birth center, midwife attended) I found I was able to relax through the pain much much better with the "Hypnobirthing" techniques.

When I was pregnant most recently with my fourth baby I was not really in the market for a new program. I was really happy with the "Hypnobirthing" techniques, but a friend sent me her "Hypnobabies" materials and I found them to be a marked improvement over the "Hypnobirthing" materials. The creator was trained in "Hypnobirthing" and felt she need to learn a lot more about hypnosis and ended up creating a whole new, much more elaborate, developed program.

My fourth birth was my best ever, with only about an hour that was painful at all and much less physical trauma than any of the previous births.

so I would recommend Hypnobabies.

You must practice!

You must be the sort of person who can relax herself!

Happy birthing *pinuchkin*!

P.s. if you would like to read the birth story where I used Hypnobabies, here it is

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=417889


----------



## kylesmama (Apr 25, 2005)

I also used Hypnobabies. I had an amazing hospital all natural water birth with a CNM after being in active labor for 36 hours. I must say that the program helped me stay relaxed - I often felt (esp while in tub) that I rested for 30 min. b/n contractions & before pushing again - which of course was not true. I can't say it sped things up







but I do think it kept me away from the fear & pain of birthing. I can't say it was unbearable at all. I did feel, as all women do, that I couldn't make it thru parts - but everything turned out amazing. I think my body just took it's time & sitting in a supply room during the tornado didn't help either!

I think I could use it better this time, as with any methods, your mind tends to shut down a bit when labor arrives - I forgot lots of things I wish I had thought of....I'm hoping to be better prepared this go around & use it more effectively than last. I think the CDs were great for relaxing though & releasing fears, etc.

I think one of the main differences, if I remember correctly, is that Hypnobabies you can have your eyes open & Hypnobirthing only works with your eyes closed - that was one of my deciding factors. The two do have different scripts & methods of hypnosis. Kerry is a valuable resource though & has lots of info on her website.

hth


----------



## hypatia (Apr 29, 2002)

I used Hypnobabies for my amazing second birth (see my birth story).

I really thought hypnosis was great because it suited my personality. I am quiet and serious and calm, and Hypnobabies helped me capture those traits and work with them through my birthing process. Using comedy, for example, wouldn't have worked for me.

Some people say that people who use hypnosis are detached from what is going on in their bodies, but that wasn't my feeling at all -- it made me feel extremely connected to what my body was doing at all times.

My birth was too intense of an experience for me to use the word "painless" to describe it, but it certainly wasn't painful, if that makes any sense.

Quote:

My understanding (and I could be wrong!) is that Hypnobirthing (the Mongan method) is the original technique. Hypnobabies was developed after and as a sort of knockoff. Hynobabies was designed as a "do it yourself course", whereas Hypnobirthing has courses with certified instructors, etc.
And Hypnobabies is NOT a knock-off! I've used both Hypnobabies and Hypnobirthing and there is no comparison here -- Hypnobabies is hands-down superior course. It is much more complete and much more adapted for the conditions you will be in while you are giving birth.

And there are Hypnobabies in-person courses. But Kerry also created the homestudy course for people who live where no classes are available.


----------



## crunchymama2two (Jun 21, 2006)

I did some hypnobirthing private sessions with a hypnotherapist and then bought the hypnobabies CDs without buying the homestudy program. It worked REALLY well for me. I did have previous experience with mediation and tried hypnobirthing without any guidance (not even a CD) for my 1st birth. If I should have another baby, the hypnobabies CDs alone would be enough for me.


----------



## crunchymama2two (Jun 21, 2006)

Oops sorry double post.


----------



## hypatia (Apr 29, 2002)

And if you're worried about money, you can get free scripts at the hypnobabies yahoo group.


----------



## gemasita (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Jen! I was hoping you would post to this thread!


----------



## 19 weeks (Sep 9, 2006)

These postings were really helpful. I have been trying to decide which hypnosis program to buy.

Does anyone have a used Hypnobabies home study set that they would like to sell?

Thanks.


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

subbing to come back and read this ^^


----------



## Noelia430 (Aug 6, 2003)

Hypnobabies is in *no way* a knock off of HypnoBirthing. As a former HypnoBirthing Practitioner that has just finished my training as a Hypnobabies Instructor I can tell you that first hand. Hypnobabies is really far more superior IMO as far as childbirth education AND medical hypno-anesthesia. I can't say enough about this program and I wish I hadn't originally thought that all birth hypnosis programs were the same.


----------



## melanieandkeeley (Sep 29, 2006)

I have used professionally delivered hypnosis before in dealing with a childhood trauma and I think it would benefit my DH and I to try for our newly expected little one. I have never tried self-hypnosis before though so I don't know what to expect.

Does anyone have the program who would be willing to lend or sell to me?

Any feeedback you have about how self-hypnosis worked for you would be greatly appreciated as well!

Melanie(Cops wife :cop:, mother of 10 year old DD







, and expecting again (our little suprise after infertility) in April







.


----------



## suburbanbelle (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you all for contributing to this thread. I kept looking around these message boards trying to find something about hypno birthing, and I was glad to finally locate it. I have Mongan's book (as well as Ina May's and Dick-Read's), but I had looked at the Hypnobabies course as well. Unfortunately, it is difficult to tell which will work best in real life. I think I will try to get my hands on a Hypnobabies set since I can't afford to take the actual classes. Thanks for all your great recommendations; very helpful.

I tend to be eclectic in my approach to most things, so right now I am just reading as much positive literature as I can in hopes that it will all become internalized and I and my baby (and my husband) will have a fearless, beautiful birthing experience.


----------



## pinuchkin (Nov 3, 2005)

Melanie, try looking on ebay, that's where I sold my hypnobabies last year.


----------



## blessedmind (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello All,

This was very interesting reading for me. I have also been reading the Hypnobirthing book (Mongon Method) to use for my delivery of my first child in Jan. 07. For me, the book has definitely opened my eyes to the reality of having a more controlled birth than those I know. I'm scheduled to start the Hypnobirthing classes in mid Nov. I've also looked at hypnobirthing videos I found online and I'm a believer. I HONESTLY believe that in order for anything to work it takes discipline and practice. Maybe those that didn't find the technique helpful didn't practice enough...i don't know.

I'm not going to let those experiences discourage me from having the delivery I want. I'm definitely going to look into Hypnobabies. I didn't know there was a difference. I thought and had been reading that "Hypnobabies" are babies born using the hypnobirthing technique. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Thanks for the information.

Love Life


----------



## Noelia430 (Aug 6, 2003)

Quote:

I thought and had been reading that "Hypnobabies" are babies born using the hypnobirthing technique. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
Hypnobabies is an entirely different birth hypnosis program. You can read more about it here www.hypnobabies.com. Hypnobabies uses medical hypno-anesthesia as opposed to just relaxation used in HypnoBirthing. There is a glove relaxation technique used in HypnoBirthing but IMO it does not work as well and you don't get the glove relaxation scripts to practice with at home. That is what is so great about Hypnobabies. If you take a Hypnobabies course with an instructor you get the scripts on paper and on CD tp practice at home. The home study course has the CD's that you can practice with and they work well.


----------



## mamaGjr (Jul 30, 2004)

So it seems that hypnobabies is a self taught course

I could sign up for a hypnobirthing class taught by a CNM
Has anyone taken a course in hypnobirthing - it seems like 12 hrs of class work .

but then maybe i should use the money to buy the hypnobabies course?
not sure what to do !

any more feedback from those who have taken the hypnobirthing classes?


----------



## Noelia430 (Aug 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaGjr* 
So it seems that hypnobabies is a self taught course

I could sign up for a hypnobirthing class taught by a CNM
Has anyone taken a course in hypnobirthing - it seems like 12 hrs of class work .

but then maybe i should use the money to buy the hypnobabies course?
not sure what to do !

any more feedback from those who have taken the hypnobirthing classes?

I can answer specific questions about both HypnoBirthing and Hypnobabies as I used to teach HypnoBirthing and I now teach Hypnobabies. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## mamaGjr (Jul 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noelia430* 
I can answer specific questions about both HypnoBirthing and Hypnobabies as I used to teach HypnoBirthing and I now teach Hypnobabies. Feel free to PM me.


Thanks Noelia!
I have decided to order hypnobabies when I get some $ - i heard they don't like people to sell the course used on ebay etc. you have to call them directly to get a used one if they deem you financially unable to buy the new set .

I also have been hearing about a 3rd hypnosis course - hypbirth. Anyone know how it compares to hypnobabies?


----------



## chopstickgirl (Oct 5, 2004)

i just wanted to add that i too was kinda confused by all the variations out there-but we settled on hypnobabies, feeling it was the most complete/well-rounded program. We started our classes this past week-I do better being taught than learning on my own







My class WITH materials is $150 (5 weeks of class, 3hours each class)To buy the homestudy course new is like $140ish I think. So it's possible to find a class comparable to homestudy-hypnobabies is NOT just homestudy.

I am so loving it, ps


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

okay bumping b/c I posted a thread about this and didnt' even realize there was a difference. For my first, I just took a natural-birth-oriented class that focused on education (with the idea that knowledge led to less fear and to less pain) and reframing how we think of birth, and some positioning and coping methods. I did read one book about visualization that really helped me (even without practicing much) so I thought of this. With the price tag and word "course" attached to it, it sounds so expensive and time-consuming though. How did it help you? how much time did it take? Do you need the whole set? Is it better to take a course with an instructor?







:


----------

